# Mouse DPI vs Windows Sensitivity



## Bloodfire

That's a matter of subjectivity, so try it out!


----------



## Crooksy

Sensitivity is all down to the user's preference. Just set it to what feels right for you. there's no wrong or right here. Everyone that uses my mouse says it's really sensitive but feels fine to me so just have to try it out for yourself.


----------



## Derp

It is important to set your windows sensitivity to 6/11 so that you have perfect 1:1 movement that is not messed with. See this for an explanation: http://www.overclock.net/computer-pe...ion-guide.html

For gaming use your full DPI but set the in game sensitivity low to compensate. For general desktop use, you can swap the mouse to 800 DPI.


----------



## Jackolantern

sigh....

I hate high DPI mice with a passion. I bought a DA 3.5 (ordered original, they sent new, then were sold out of the original). Its 3500 dpi, but i have it at 450 dpi for several reasons:

nerves: adrenaline? you will be shaking slightly, but with 3500 dpi, your aim will be all over the place, with low dpi, its fine, rock solid.

Accuracy: MANY people say to set highest dpi possible, then lower the ingame.
While that may seem the best, in actual fact you will miss more, because you have to be pixel perfect in your accuracy. With low dpi, you can actually pick the pixel, rather than with high dpi, where the pixels are so small, its hard to be accurate.

Unless you have played with high dpi for at least 6-8 months, all of sudden going from 400 dpi to 2400 or whatever will just make your mouse feel really wierd, even if you lower your sensitivity to compensate.

finally, in windows, high dpi just sucks, unless you have very low windows sensitivity because it becomes so sensitive.

6/11 = 1
5/11 = .75
4/11 = .5
3/11 = .25

Windows sens is a issue that causes much rage, but truth be told, it doesnt really matter aslong as it doesnt go ABOVE 6/11. So many people use less than 6/11 win sens that it cant be all bad, although, i agree, 1:1 is nice, even if just for a placebo effect.

Higher dpi isnt really needed until you start going into high resolution with high sensitivity. If your sens it quite low, then you need not worry about dpi at all.

tl;dr
high dpi overrated, dont worry bout win sens, just use anything between 3/11 and 6/11.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jackolantern* 
sigh....

I hate high DPI mice with a passion. I bought a DA 3.5 (ordered original, they sent new, then were sold out of the original). Its 3500 dpi, but i have it at 450 dpi for several reasons:

nerves: adrenaline? you will be shaking slightly, but with 3500 dpi, your aim will be all over the place, with low dpi, its fine, rock solid.

Accuracy: MANY people say to set highest dpi possible, then lower the ingame.
While that may seem the best, in actual fact you will miss more, because you have to be pixel perfect in your accuracy. With low dpi, you can actually pick the pixel, rather than with high dpi, where the pixels are so small, its hard to be accurate.

Unless you have played with high dpi for at least 6-8 months, all of sudden going from 400 dpi to 2400 or whatever will just make your mouse feel really wierd, even if you lower your sensitivity to compensate.

finally, in windows, high dpi just sucks, unless you have very low windows sensitivity because it becomes so sensitive.

6/11 = 1
5/11 = .75
4/11 = .5
3/11 = .25

Windows sens is a issue that causes much rage, but truth be told, it doesnt really matter aslong as it doesnt go ABOVE 6/11. So many people use less than 6/11 win sens that it cant be all bad, although, i agree, 1:1 is nice, even if just for a placebo effect.

Higher dpi isnt really needed until you start going into high resolution with high sensitivity. If your sens it quite low, then you need not worry about dpi at all.

tl;dr
high dpi overrated, dont worry bout win sens, just use anything between 3/11 and 6/11.

Perfect explanation^


----------



## bhstr99

Are you refereing the

"6/11 = 1
5/11 = .75
4/11 = .5
3/11 = .25"

to Counterstrike sensitivity?
Im confused ;D


----------



## Derp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bhstr99* 
Are you refereing the

"6/11 = 1
5/11 = .75
4/11 = .5
3/11 = .25"

to Counterstrike sensitivity?
Im confused ;D

No that is the windows sensitivity steps. That guide i linked mentions this.

Quote:

Setting 4 on the other hand, ignores every other input from your mouse, so the mouse moves two pixels before your cursor moves 1.










While normal 1:1 6/11 looks like this:


----------



## Dom_sufc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jackolantern* 
sigh....

I hate high DPI mice with a passion. I bought a DA 3.5 (ordered original, they sent new, then were sold out of the original). Its 3500 dpi, but i have it at 450 dpi for several reasons:

nerves: adrenaline? you will be shaking slightly, but with 3500 dpi, your aim will be all over the place, with low dpi, its fine, rock solid.

Accuracy: MANY people say to set highest dpi possible, then lower the ingame.
While that may seem the best, in actual fact you will miss more, because you have to be pixel perfect in your accuracy. With low dpi, you can actually pick the pixel, rather than with high dpi, where the pixels are so small, its hard to be accurate.

Unless you have played with high dpi for at least 6-8 months, all of sudden going from 400 dpi to 2400 or whatever will just make your mouse feel really wierd, even if you lower your sensitivity to compensate.

finally, in windows, high dpi just sucks, unless you have very low windows sensitivity because it becomes so sensitive.

6/11 = 1
5/11 = .75
4/11 = .5
3/11 = .25

Windows sens is a issue that causes much rage, but truth be told, it doesnt really matter aslong as it doesnt go ABOVE 6/11. So many people use less than 6/11 win sens that it cant be all bad, although, i agree, 1:1 is nice, even if just for a placebo effect.

Higher dpi isnt really needed until you start going into high resolution with high sensitivity. If your sens it quite low, then you need not worry about dpi at all.

tl;dr
high dpi overrated, dont worry bout win sens, just use anything between 3/11 and 6/11.

Yeah I read the guide posted about when I got my MS Habu Mouse. It's the first decent mouse I've ever bought, so thought i'd get the best of it.

So I read the guide and afterwards, just decided to fudge it off and set it how it feels right to ME. I don't want super sensitivity, I'm not a machine.

So my advice to to the thread starter, set it how it feels fine to YOU! Unless you want to become ultra uber, in which case follow the guide, and endure months of getting used to a very weird feeling configuration, maybe less, but I couldn't stand 5 minutes.

I have mine on max DPI (2500), and and have scaled down the Sensitivity in the Mouse Software that came with it. Windows is set to default.


----------



## marsey99

i must be a freak, i have the windows setting on max and the switch the settings on my mouse when im doing different tasks, gaming its 2000dpi for surfing its 1200 and 800 for things that really need the precision.


----------

